# Animierter Nebel, Reifen drehen usw.



## Mway-Tuning (24. Dezember 2004)

hab hier mal ein etwas größeres Problem, ich möchte gerne einen Header erstellen, auf dem ein Auto steht, welches die Reifen durchdrehen lässt bis es qualmt. Der Qualm sollte aber auch noch etwas animiert sein, damit das ganze realistisch rüberkommt. Aus dem Qualm kommt dann ein Logo.

Har mir jemand einen Link zu einem Tut oder ähnlichem wie ich gescheit Qualm hinbekomme jetzt bitte keinen Tut über Rendering-Filter das funktioniert nicht so wirklich wie ich das möchte !

Wäre echt glücklich wenn jemand ne Idee hätte !


----------



## devilrga (24. Dezember 2004)

hi,
Ich glaube nicht das etwas so komplexes noch mit Photoshop hinkriegst. Für solch eine Animation benötigst du wahrscheinlich ein 3d-Programm.

mfg


----------



## Mway-Tuning (24. Dezember 2004)

Dann wird es wohl schwierig !


----------



## Mway-Tuning (24. Dezember 2004)

hab mal einen Entwurf gemacht ! Allerdings muss ich mehr Frames für das Rad machen.

Allerding ist mein Problem, daß die ganze Datei zu Groß wird oder die Qualität sehr leiden muss ! 

Hat mir da einer einen Tip


----------



## dritter (24. Dezember 2004)

Versuchs mal mit Flash... 
Das sollte bei sowas dann das erste Wahl sein...


----------



## devilrga (24. Dezember 2004)

Wende bei dem Rad das sich bewegt den Filter "Radialer Weichzeichner" an. Schon ist dein Ergebnis etwas besser.

mfg


----------



## Mway-Tuning (29. Dezember 2004)

dritter hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Versuchs mal mit Flash...
> Das sollte bei sowas dann das erste Wahl sein...




Gute Idee, muss ich mal testen


----------

